# Weight of puppy at 6 months



## pixxee84

Beowulf is a little over 6 months old, and weighs 5.1 lbs. After reading someother post I am gathering that he may become very large ... I am a little worried. Is there any calculation or indication of how big they will get based on their weight at this age? I got him just a few weeks ago, so I don't know how much he weighed at other ages ....


----------



## Cosy

Did you ask the breeder? You might do that. Some stop growing
or slow drastically at 6 months while others keep growing past
a year of age.


----------



## camfan

> Beowulf is a little over 6 months old, and weighs 5.1 lbs. After reading someother post I am gathering that he may become very large ... I am a little worried. Is there any calculation or indication of how big they will get based on their weight at this age? I got him just a few weeks ago, so I don't know how much he weighed at other ages ....[/B]


Ollie got big FAST. By the time he was 5/6 mos old he weighed nearly 10 lbs! But after that he stopped growing and actually LOST some weight. He's around 8 1/2 - 9 lbs now and has been for several months. I took him off puppy food per his breeders recommendation--she felt it was fattening him up too much (he was quite robust, lol). If you know the parents then you MAY get a general idea to how big they will be, but that's no guarantee, either.


----------



## anouk

I wouldn't worry too much.
Lizzie at 6 months was 6.2 lbs and now she is 7lbs.


----------



## jerricks

Hi, i don't know if this will help, but I have a chart a breeder gave me, I would guess based on the puppies she raises, but according to the weight at 6 months, at 18months your pup should weigh between 6-6.5. at least this might give you an idea


----------



## pixxee84

Ok, thanks everyone, This makes me feel a lot better. I can't ask the breeder because she is a puppymill person, and I am currently stalkin... well observing her house for when she leaves so I can conduct my own investigation and report her to animal control. I was worried about Beowulf getting huge because I read on another post, that people had Malteses that were 2 lbs at 6 months!!! I thought, oh my goodness, Beowulf is 5 lbs!, he may become a 20 lber!!! lol ... I am not worried anymore though, thanks! :biggrin:


----------



## lady_630

i'm a bit worried though, because my puppy is currently at 4 months and weights about 5.25 pounds. I hope she doesn't get any bigger for the sake of space. i wouldn't mind a big dog, but my mom totally would.


----------



## carolicious

NO WAY, he will never become 20 lbs! 

Coby's 6 months now and he's around 4.8 lbs. I hear a lot of dogs slow down their growth rate from then on, but some do keep growing (but really slowly) until 2 years of age. I think 2 lbs at 6 months is a special case. That dog will probably grow to be around 3 lbs, max of 4 lbs which would be a maltese on the very small side of the standard. We're expecting Coby to weigh 6 lbs at max (he was estimated at birth to be around 5.5 lbs), but only time will tell!


----------



## jazak

> i'm a bit worried though, because my puppy is currently at 4 months and weights about 5.25 pounds. I hope she doesn't get any bigger for the sake of space. i wouldn't mind a big dog, but my mom totally would.[/B]


Your puppy will probably be a bit bigger than the standard at 6 lbs. I would guess about 7 or 8 lbs. My Max is almost 8 lbs, and he is still a small dog. there is no way to guarantee how big your puppy will get. It is just kinda a wait and see game.


----------



## lady_630

> index.php?act=findpost&pid=576986
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i'm a bit worried though, because my puppy is currently at 4 months and weights about 5.25 pounds. I hope she doesn't get any bigger for the sake of space. i wouldn't mind a big dog, but my mom totally would.[/B]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your puppy will probably be a bit bigger than the standard at 6 lbs. I would guess about 7 or 8 lbs. My Max is almost 8 lbs, and he is still a small dog. there is no way to guarantee how big your puppy will get. It is just kinda a wait and see game.
> [/B]
Click to expand...

8 is perfect with me, as long as she wont be 15 or 10+.


----------



## Maxsmom

I still believe that Ollie was a puppy mill puppy. The website is www.familymaltese.com . He is 6-1/2 months old and weighs right at 6 lbs. The vet was thinking that he would be small. We were at the groomer the other day and another Malt was brought in with a tiny bone structure. Ollie is not tiny, but he's not big either. No weight issues. Seems to be thriving. The only thing the breeder would tell me was "I cannot guarantee size, because you never know what part of the gene pool that the puppy will pull from." I never saw the parents. He was transported to Atlanta from Tennesee and the telephone number was blacked out on his papers. Boy have I learned some hard lessons. Nonetheless, I love the little scooter pooter with all of my heart!!


Love and Peace

*"Forgiveness is like Sunshine after a Rainy Day."* - _Unknown_


----------

